# Colocerin reactions?



## Fullogas (Jan 8, 2007)

The last few days I've been trying a product like Colocerin called Colon Helper, exact same ingredients, just cheaper. Since starting it, I've had horrendous gas and stomach pain. Anyone had this reaction to Colon Helper?


----------

